# M18?



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovin my M 18 drill. Smaller than any cordless I've owned, enough jam for most jobs. Had a 6" hole saw in it yesterday, drilling through really thin plastic. When I was done the hole, the electric break kicked in and the chuck kept spinning and unsrewed itself right onto the floor. Was a beeotch getting the arbour out of the chuck. Spun the chuck back on, cranked down the set screw, tried another hole, and this time it sheared the chuck set screw right off. It's at the warranty depot right now. Only paid $139 for it, sweet drill, but now I know what you CAN'T do with it.


----------

